# CR and Opera



## prj (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi evryone.

I use Opera as my browser. THis works fine for the CR website, but as soon as I try to use the Forums, I need to dissable 'Javascript'.

Is this problem known about and being worked upon?

Paul


----------



## KeithR (Feb 14, 2012)

The forum works fine for me in Opera with javascript enabled...


----------



## prj (Feb 14, 2012)

KeithR said:


> The forum works fine for me in Opera with javascript enabled...



Hi Keith, thanks for your reply.

I'm using
Version 11.61 
Build 1250 
Platform Win32 
System Windows XP 
XHTML+Voice Plug-in not loaded 

Browser identification
Opera/9.80 (Windows NT 5.1; U; en) Presto/2.10.229 Version/11.61

Still won't work with 'Javascript' enabled. When I click on the 'Forums' link, on the address bar it says 'elements 7/8' and just hangs there with 'Canonrmours forum' showing at the top of a black page.

I'm getting around the problem now having edited the site preferences to run with javascript disabled.


----------



## Fperez (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi prj,

I normally use mozilla firefox, but also have all of the other browsers installed so that i can test my websites as i develop them. I tried to get on the forum with opera and it worked perfectly, loaded lightning fast and i saw absolutely no problem with it.

I'd suggest clearing the cache, cookies and all that, re-start Opera and try again 

GL


----------

